# Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 12 - Capriccio 50% OFF !!



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 1, 2016)

Sign Up now! for our 12 Days Of Christmas. Starting on December 12th at 17:00h CET. https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale


----------



## benmrx (Dec 1, 2016)

Signed up. Fingers crossed for a sale on Capriccio! My Grosso needs a 4/4 buddy


----------



## Vovique (Dec 1, 2016)

Sotto! My Maximo needs a peaceful buddy).


----------



## bill45 (Dec 1, 2016)

I got the celesta last year. Best sounding celesta I have!


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 1, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Signed up. Fingers crossed for a sale on Capriccio! My Grosso needs a 4/4 buddy


Bought Capriccio last year during their 12 Days of Christmas!


----------



## elpedro (Dec 1, 2016)

minimal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 2, 2016)

I spent some time last night going through the videos at the Sonokinetic site. It seems that their orchestral libraries are MUCH more flexible than I realized. At first I was kind of worried that the "phrase" approach (for lack of a better word) might be too prohibitive, but now I am also very much excited and interested in the coming sale. So... bring it on!


----------



## gpax (Dec 2, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> I spent some time last night going through the videos at the Sonokinetic site. It seems that their orchestral libraries are MUCH more flexible than I realized. At first I was kind of worried that the "phrase" approach (for lack of a better word) might be too prohibitive, but now I am also very much excited and interested in the coming sale. So... bring it on!


Indeed. I think anyone new to SK phrase libraries would benefit from watching the videos, as you get a fuller sense of what can be done. 

Harmonic shift, as well as triggering phrase follow (which keeps the phrase intact even as you change its chord midway) are but two things that make this concept very pliable for me. All that, and the ability to offset patterns as well as double-time or half-time tempos, while all in sync with my host, are all very adaptable and musical. 

No, I do not get paid by Sonkinetic, nor have I received any free product, lol. In fact, they own part of my financial soul.


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 2, 2016)

Where did that Ney go? I need that Ney Sono people!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 2, 2016)

Just looking at the various options, I'm really liking Cappricio and I think it would go well with other things that I already have.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 2, 2016)

Signed up.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 3, 2016)

I've signed up, but my debit card is no longer speaking to me.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 3, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> Where did that Ney go? I need that Ney Sono people!


Odd, I just noticed a lot of things are missing... Tigris and Euphrates, voices of Israel, Rojin, Yiddish, Desert Voice, Aliye, Fe, H.I.P.P., Nevel, kemence, Ney...


----------



## mouse (Dec 3, 2016)

Just signed up. They release some nice freebies some years too. I think I remember them releasing a cool free sleigh bells library one year.!


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 3, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Odd, I just noticed a lot of things are missing... Tigris and Euphrates, voices of Israel, Rojin, Yiddish, Desert Voice, Aliye, Fe, H.I.P.P., Nevel, kemence, Ney...


What's that all about?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 4, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Odd, I just noticed a lot of things are missing... Tigris and Euphrates, voices of Israel, Rojin, Yiddish, Desert Voice, Aliye, Fe, H.I.P.P., Nevel, kemence, Ney...



We have moved forward with our instrument portfolio, and those instruments no longer fit in to our future plans


----------



## rottoy (Dec 4, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We have moved forward with our instrument portfolio, and those instruments no longer fit in to our future plans


Corporate lingo for; They've expired and gone to meet their maker, they're obsolete, kaput, finished, terminated.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 4, 2016)

I can appreciate that over time the market has changed and that as an end user of these samples in some cases I might now have other options from other developers, etc. As long as I still have access to my old libraries in my User account. 

I have always backed everything up off the computer to be safe, but would you send an announcement to us if that were ever to change? Just a note saying that this and this is going to be removed in the next few weeks and if you don't have it backed up please do so now, etc. It's nice that the download links are sitting in my account just in case and I see a number of developers that have been providing that.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 4, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> I can appreciate that over time the market has changed and that as an end user of these samples in some cases I might now have other options from other developers, etc. As long as I still have access to my old libraries in my User account.
> 
> I have always backed everything up off the computer to be safe, but would you send an announcement to us if that were ever to change? Just a note saying that this and this is going to be removed in the next few weeks and if you don't have it backed up please do so now, etc. It's nice that the download links are sitting in my account just in case and I see a number of developers that have been providing that.



Discontinued instruments remain in the accounts of those who purchased them and are available for download as usual. We also continue to provide support for them, so nothing changes in that respect.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 4, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We have moved forward with our instrument portfolio, and those instruments no longer fit in to our future plans


Okay. It's a shame there wasn't a discontinuation sale.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 4, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Corporate lingo for; They've expired and gone to meet their maker, they're obsolete, kaput, finished, terminated.


Nah, they're just pining for the Tundra fjords.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 4, 2016)

This, is an ex-library. This library has ceased to be.



SoNowWhat? said:


> Nah, they're just pining for the Tundra fjords.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 9, 2016)

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/
Sonokinetic’s Yearly Discount festival starts on December 12th 2016 at 17:00 CET
Subscribe to receive an offer every day and not miss out on what we’ve lined up for you
Have a jolly time and see you there!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 12, 2016)

12 Days Of Christmas - Day 1 Tutti Vox - Cinematic Choir - 50% discount
https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale?ref=vic


----------



## Alohabob (Dec 12, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We have moved forward with our instrument portfolio, and those instruments no longer fit in to our future plans


Can you sell them for a huge discount but offer no support?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 12, 2016)

Alohabob said:


> Can you sell them for a huge discount but offer no support?


We would never say never, but its certainly not planned for this rather packed 12 days 2016


----------



## krops (Dec 12, 2016)

Well, I thought you were going to make me wait till day 12, guys, but Tutti Vox was the one library I was really hoping for in this sale, so that was an early Xmas!


----------



## krops (Dec 12, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Okay. It's a shame there wasn't a discontinuation sale.


They actually revived their REALLY old and discontinued products a while ago for a "post mortem" sale that only lasted a few days.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 12, 2016)

krops said:


> Well, I thought you were going to make me wait till day 12, guys, but Tutti Vox was the one library I was really hoping for in this sale, so that was an early Xmas!


Yup. Me too. 
And then I'm like





And then Sonokinetic be like hmm mmm





Well, that's enough of that. Time to convince my bank account it doesn't really need all dat money.


----------



## John57 (Dec 12, 2016)

Do you require a 88 keyboard to reach all the key-switches both left and right?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2016)

John57 said:


> Do you require a 88 keyboard to reach all the key-switches both left and right?


No, a full size keyboard is not required.
Check out the manual at https://www.sonokinetic.net/manual/tuttivox/TuttiVox_Reference_Manual.pdf


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2016)

Ostinato 50% off!

https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/ostinato-strings/?ref=vi-c12d


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 13, 2016)

Very generous!

Thank you sonokinetic. Really love what you guys do.


----------



## sgmusik (Dec 13, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Grab a free copy of Ostinato before the count down runs out!
> 
> https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/ostinato-strings/?ref=vi-c12d




That one was just awesome. Thanks! I had just bought Tutti Vox too


----------



## Vovique (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow! I am flabbergasted. Stopped by to buy my copy of Ostinato only to find out it _is_ the today's deal. So very generous, thank you very much! You'll have my money later on!)


----------



## fiestared (Dec 13, 2016)

Chris Hurst said:


> Very generous!
> 
> Thank you sonokinetic. Really love what you guys do.


Thank you very much, 


Sonokinetic BV said:


> Grab a free copy of Ostinato before the count down runs out!
> 
> https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/ostinato-strings/?ref=vi-c12d





Sono
[QUOTE="Sonokinetic BV said:


> Grab a free copy of Ostinato before the count down runs out!
> 
> https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/ostinato-strings/?ref=vi-c12d



ember: 7795"]





Grab a free copy of Ostinato before the count down runs out!

https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/ostinato-strings/?ref=vi-c12d[/QUOTE]

Thank you very much ! Merry Christmas to you....


----------



## Quodlibet (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow! Many thanks!


----------



## benmrx (Dec 13, 2016)

What the what!?! This is extremely generous!!!! Wow.


----------



## Anders Wall (Dec 13, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Grab a free copy of Ostinato before the count down runs out!
> 
> https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/ostinato-strings/?ref=vi-c12d


Thank you!
/Anders


----------



## mark.warman (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you, Sonokinetic - such a generous Christmas gift!


----------



## Pschelfh (Dec 13, 2016)

I thought the mail was a mistake, but it's true! Wow, thank you Sonokinetic!


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2016)

Unbelievable! Thanks so very much


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you for this amazing freebie So very generous!!


----------



## Trombking (Dec 13, 2016)

Very generous! Quite a lot of copies they give away


----------



## Mornats (Dec 13, 2016)

This is an unbelievably generous offer! I wasn't going to buy any more sample libraries for the foreseeable future but I've been checking out Sotto and Minimal and if they come up in the sale then well, I'll just consider this a very, very good value two-for-one purchase!

I forgot to say thank you! So, many, many thanks Sonokinetic


----------



## stixman (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you Sonokinetic


----------



## doctornine (Dec 13, 2016)

Annnnnnnnddddddd - the internet broke


----------



## Daniel (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you Sonokinetic!


----------



## catsass (Dec 13, 2016)

So unbelievably kind. And what a pleasant inbox surprise! I was looking for the catch "buy 12 libraries at 10% above the regular full price and get Ostinato absolutely FREE!" But, no. Not the case. Thank you, Sonokinetic!


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 13, 2016)

I haven't tried it yet, but I just wanted to show my appreciation, so here is a picture of me...


----------



## Kejero (Dec 13, 2016)

That's one heck of a surprise. Thanks Sonokinetic!


----------



## procreative (Dec 13, 2016)

Is this madness or generosity of the highest kind? Thank you Sonokinetic, I was just about to check out the walkthrough to make the decision to buy (most probably). It will sit in nicely with all my other Sonokinetic libraries!


----------



## CDNmusic (Dec 13, 2016)

Huge thanks Sonokinetic, your generosity is commendable.


----------



## samy (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks so much guys, this is a real early christmast gift!
I also love how quick your support reacts and this is the first point in the faq


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 13, 2016)

Fantastic work Sonokinetic. The giveaway is a very generous move. Now I'm really interested in the upcoming offers. Happy owner of Capriccio here. Maybe it's time to grab a few more.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 13, 2016)

Mornats said:


> This is an unbelievably generous offer! I wasn't going to buy any more sample libraries for the foreseeable future but I've been checking out Sotto and Minimal and if they come up in the sale then well, I'll just consider this a very, very good value two-for-one purchase!
> 
> I forgot to say thank you! So, many, many thanks Sonokinetic


Don't have Minimal, but Sotto is killer, and it does soft!


----------



## tonaliszt (Dec 13, 2016)

OMG Thanks!!
An incredible gift!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 13, 2016)

The gift that keeps on giving... remember to pay it forward, folks!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## lumcas (Dec 13, 2016)

This is how a promotion should be handled, I've got a few of your non orchestral libraries, but now I'm off to watch all walkthroughs and will keep an eye on your surprises and deals in next few days.

Thank you very much Sonokinetic and hats off!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 13, 2016)

Not sure if it's just me, but my serial code stopped working in the Sonokinetic download manager :( It was working before and I got pop-ups telling me that due to server traffic I'd have to wait a while, but now it doesn't register as a correct serial and shows a red X. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## samy (Dec 13, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but my serial code stopped working in the Sonokinetic download manager :( It was working before and I got pop-ups telling me that due to server traffic I'd have to wait a while, but now it doesn't register as a correct serial and shows a red X. Anyone else experiencing this?



I have the same issue. I am pretty sure it is because of this promotion and to many people trying to access the servers.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 13, 2016)

They're managing downloads due to high traffic. It will be downloadable again later


----------



## elpedro (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you so very much Santakinetic!


----------



## gpax (Dec 13, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but my serial code stopped working in the Sonokinetic download manager :( It was working before and I got pop-ups telling me that due to server traffic I'd have to wait a while, but now it doesn't register as a correct serial and shows a red X. Anyone else experiencing this?


That's part of the same thing, as SK confirmed in an email to me. So hang tight, it will eventually work as they stagger the downloads.


----------



## John57 (Dec 13, 2016)

All the free ones were gone but you can still get it at 50% off. I am now able to start the download. I think that I saw up to 1500 was available if my memory seve me right.


----------



## desert (Dec 13, 2016)

Ah! my timezone sucks! I missed out on the free offer :(


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 13, 2016)

desert said:


> Ah! my timezone sucks! I missed out on the free offer :(


ahh yup. This x1000.
Missed the deal. Very generous offer from Sonokinetic. Merry Christmas/happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 13, 2016)

John57 said:


> All the free ones were gone but you can still get it at 50% off. I am now able to start the download. I think that I saw up to 1500 was available if my memory seve me right.


I saw more than 2300 left when I checked.


----------



## John57 (Dec 13, 2016)

yes 2300 is quite alot and Sonokinetic even has to pay NI to encode the the player version that I currently using. Quite a giveaway. I have fully installed mine and active in Kontak Player.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 13, 2016)

yeah, it was at 605 by the time I got on board. just made it!


----------



## elpedro (Dec 13, 2016)

Still downloading mine, i got lucky i woke up unusually early for me and decided to check the 12 days sale, got in just in time in the last few hundred.Still a fab deal at the sale price too!


----------



## desert (Dec 13, 2016)

John57 said:


> yes 2300 is quite alot and Sonokinetic even has to pay NI to encode the the player version that I currently using. Quite a giveaway. I have fully installed mine and active in Kontak Player.


2310 for us timezone folks, is not much either


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 14, 2016)

Lets celebrate the amazing reception of Ostinato Strings yesterday with some party instruments. The Tutti Vox deal is now ended and the 50% Ostinato Strings discount ends in 24 hours

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale?ref=vic


----------



## Kaan Guner (Dec 14, 2016)

Demo pieces for that library is amazing don't you think? Awesome mixing!


----------



## Vovique (Dec 14, 2016)

In the cart).


----------



## benmrx (Dec 14, 2016)

Sonokinetic..., _you are on a roll_ with this years '12 days of Christmas' offerings. Love the sounds in this library!!! And yes, the demos sound terrific!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 14, 2016)

I didn't realize these deals expired. I was about to pull the trigger on the Choirs. I guess I'll be on a better look out.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 14, 2016)

Just bought Bells and Whistles! Should be fun! Love the interface!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 14, 2016)

Awesome collection and interface!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 15, 2016)

12 Days Of Christmas - Day 4 - Tutti at 60% off!!
https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day04vic


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 16, 2016)

12 Days Of Christmas - Day 5 - Steelpan only €15

Have a very tropical Trinidadian Holiday!

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day05vic


----------



## Alohabob (Dec 16, 2016)

This is almost a no-brainer, but I don't know how to write that style or if I ever would. Hmm.


----------



## sin(x) (Dec 17, 2016)

It must have taken a remarkable amount of self-restraint to not call that one Steely Pan. Also, I'm probably the 283rd person to make that joke.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 17, 2016)

12 Days Of Christmas - Day 6 - Vivace for only €75 !!

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day06vic


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 17, 2016)

Vivace is probably the best string phrase based library I've ever heard. Lots of character and themes. My only problem with these kinds of libraries is that I have no idea how to incorporate them into my original work.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 17, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Vivace is probably the best string phrase based library I've ever heard. Lots of character and themes. My only problem with these kinds of libraries is that I have no idea how to incorporate them into my original work.



Same here regarding Sotto... but honestly, I haven't had time to devote to music/writing since I purchased it. For Sotto, I'm thinking ostinato transitions. I can hear some great examples/ideas in these two pieces:


----------



## Udo (Dec 17, 2016)

It's VERY unfortunate that (apart from the free Ostinatos for everyone) there are NO significant offers (so far) for the really loyal Sonokinetic customers who already have most of the products!!!


----------



## John57 (Dec 17, 2016)

Vivace is good and I wish it had a MIDI drop function but does have a notation view to express ideas into the other libraries. I am debating if Sotto is better for my needs over METROPOLIS ARK 2. The reason I am debating if Sotto will help in making great music with less time and effort and I can use the MIDI drop in other libraries since I have most of EastWest Orchestra libraries.


----------



## krops (Dec 17, 2016)

Udo said:


> It's VERY unfortunate that (apart from the free Ostinatos for everyone) there are NO significant offers (so far) for the really loyal Sonokinetic customers who already have most of the products!!!


But, er, if you already have most of their products ...
what could they possibly offer you? Money back for previous purchases? I think it's asking too much that they should tailor their Xmas offers to every single existing customer. What would make sense, though, is a "complete your collection" option, and I can't see this at first glance. They have plenty of bundles, but nothing specifically for owners of multiple libraries?

If you ask me, they are quite bonkers for running these sales, even giving away free, brand new libraries, so I can't really say I sympathise with you here. I, too, own a lot of their libraries, btw.


----------



## procreative (Dec 17, 2016)

krops said:


> But, er, if you already have most of their products ...
> what could they possibly offer you? Money back for previous purchases? I think it's asking too much that they should tailor their Xmas offers to every single existing customer. What would make sense, though, is a "complete your collection" option, and I can't see this at first glance. They have plenty of bundles, but nothing specifically for owners of multiple libraries?
> 
> If you ask me, they are quite bonkers for running these sales, even giving away free, brand new libraries, so I can really say I sympathise with you here. I, too, own a lot of their libraries, btw.



I am pretty sure there is a complete your collection option for the orchestral phrase series.

I own ALL of them and have no problem with these offers, its just a fact of life. 

If you wait long enough you will get a deal with most devs, but is it always worth waiting that long? All those months or years without these tools to use? Many times their intro offers are also generous anyway.

Vivace is what 3-4 years old, so no wonder its on offer. Its the best sounding of the lot, buts its also the most orchestrated and quite tricky to fit into a piece as its so complete. Probably great for indie film-makers to add their own scoring. But there are a few nice underscore string ambiences that remind me a bit of Lumina.


----------



## John57 (Dec 17, 2016)

procreative said:


> I am pretty sure there is a complete your collection option for the orchestral phrase series.
> 
> Vivace is what 3-4 years old, so no wonder its on offer. Its the best sounding of the lot, buts its also the most orchestrated and quite tricky to fit into a piece as its so complete. Probably great for indie film-makers to add their own scoring. But there are a few nice underscore string ambiences that remind me a bit of Lumina.



For me Vivace, one possibility, that it can be great for solo instruments in a concerto type piece. I am not sure why much attention is placed on the age of the library except sales tend to be maybe down after a few years. My EastWest Symphonic Orchestra is much older but still have outstanding samples to work with. Samples quality is more important than the number of features, articulations or tweakability unless you have good long experience under the belt. 
Vivace seems to have clear sounding phases.


----------



## Udo (Dec 17, 2016)

krops said:


> But, er, if you already have most of their products ...
> what could they possibly offer you? Money back for previous purchases? .........................



Obviously, a discount on a new product in the future!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 17, 2016)

As much as I'd love to add Vivaci to my collection, I've got little gas left in the tank and am holding out in hopes of Soto...like when I snagged Capriccio and Minimal last xmas! Or even if they heavily discount Grosso, despite it's 12/8 limitations...


----------



## benmrx (Dec 17, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Grosso, despite it's 12/8 limitations...


I think you meant to say 12/8 awesomeness. I love that library!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 17, 2016)

benmrx said:


> I think you meant to say 12/8 awesomeness. I love that library!


You're right, ben... it all depends on ur perspective... and once I get my grubby little hands on it I'll probably love it! Maybe I was just trying to get the price lower???

Question though... I generally run at 100-130 bpm... but won't the library play way too fast? watching Chris's extended review, running at 130 things were way too fast for me... whereas 90 sounded way better. Guess there's always half speed... or am I missing something?


----------



## benmrx (Dec 17, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Question though... I generally run at 100-130 bpm... but won't the library play way too fast? watching Chris's extended review, running at 130 things were way too fast for me... whereas 90 sounded way better. Guess there's always half speed... or am I missing something?


I might be a bit of a hack, but I actually tend to think of the library in terms of triplets in a 4/4 meter rather than eighth notes in 12/8 which can influence tempo choices. I do usually keep it slower than 130, but because of the triplet feel it still feels quite energetic. One of the big reasons I went for Grosso was to step out of my comfort zone a bit. I personally feel Sonokinetics phrase libraries can be great learning tools.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 17, 2016)

OK, I can see that... the triplet4/4 thing... herkyjerky funktrance wise... do you also have Soto and which would be ur fav? For tearing apart the midi, seems Grosso has more elaborate phrasings...I like many of them. btw, thanks for the thoughts! I might be able to get only one this goround, with MA2 cash dump


----------



## brett (Dec 17, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if you can select the different phrases (in libs like Minimal or Sotto etc) via CC messages or automation? Or is a single patch restricted to the combination of phrases you've pre-chosen?

Apologies if this is obvious in documentation elsewhere but I haven't stumbled across it as yet.


----------



## markleake (Dec 17, 2016)

brett said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can select the different phrases (in libs like Minimal or Sotto etc) via CC messages or automation? Or is a single patch restricted to the combination of phrases you've pre-chosen?
> 
> Apologies if this is obvious in documentation elsewhere but I haven't stumbled across it as yet.


It's by key switch. If you watch the videos they show you how its done. There is always some setup though.


----------



## brett (Dec 17, 2016)

I don't mean the choice of 4 keyswitches, but rather all the many phrases under the hood of each of the four panels.

Apologies if I'm not being terribly articulate


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 18, 2016)

brett said:


> Apologies if I'm not being terribly articulate



Perhaps you need better scripting..... 


I'll get my coat


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 18, 2016)

brett said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can select the different phrases (in libs like Minimal or Sotto etc) via CC messages or automation? Or is a single patch restricted to the combination of phrases you've pre-chosen?


Hi,
The only way to choose from all the phrases at hand is through the interface. The reason for that is that Native Instruments does not allow purging to happen on anything other than a screen control (and the reason for that is that purging while playing can cause some unpredictable behaviour since purging speeds are different on each system). 
The 4x3 preset system is us limiting the amount of ram the product uses because it will never unpurge more than 12 phrases in all keys and selected mic mositions. Also the 4x3 preset system makes it possible for each orchestral section to have their own preset keyswitches, which makes it possible to individually automate things with the multiple sections loaded on the same midi channel. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## brett (Dec 18, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi,
> The only way to choose from all the phrases at hand is through the interface. The reason for that is that Native Instruments does not allow purging to happen on anything other than a screen control (and the reason for that is that purging while playing can cause some unpredictable behaviour since purging speeds are different on each system).
> The 4x3 preset system is us limiting the amount of ram the product uses because it will never unpurge more than 12 phrases in all keys and selected mic mositions. Also the 4x3 preset system makes it possible for each orchestral section to have their own preset keyswitches, which makes it possible to individually automate things with the multiple sections loaded on the same midi channel. Hope this answers your question.


 
It does. Many thanks. 

B


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 18, 2016)

12 Days Of Christmas - Day 7 - "The Carnival" for only €15 !!

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day07vic


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 18, 2016)

Used this on a job earlier this year, totally saved the day!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 18, 2016)

I was imagining automating the detuning control with a controller for that topsy-turvy vibe. Cool as hell for $15!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 18, 2016)

What a fabulous sound. What great fun. Carnival has gone straight in my cart. I think there is much fun to be had with this library.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 18, 2016)

Just picked up Carnival. I feel like I'm stealing products from Sonokinetic this year.


----------



## John57 (Dec 18, 2016)

I decided to get Vivace since I wanted some runs stabs and shocks. I compare Vivace to the competition like Hollywoodwind, CineStrings RUNS and OT orchestral string runs it was a no brainier. Vivace was more flexible and the runs sounded more natural than the others. I have plenty of the "Meat and Potato" orchestra libraries.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 18, 2016)

Ding dong

I like big bells and I cannot lie


----------



## gyprock (Dec 19, 2016)

Is The Carnival a repackaged version of the The Carousel that I picked up a few years ago during a Sonokinetic sale or does it have additional content?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 19, 2016)

gyprock said:


> Is The Carnival a repackaged version of the The Carousel that I picked up a few years ago during a Sonokinetic sale or does it have additional content?



Hi, no, the Carnival is 2 different instruments, with totally new recordings.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 19, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi, no, the Carnival is 2 different instruments, with totally new recordings.


I like the character of the organs, but not so much the room sound that I hear in all the demos.
Is there a dry perspective included in this product?
Thanks


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 19, 2016)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> I like the character of the organs, but not so much the room sound that I hear in all the demos.
> Is there a dry perspective included in this product?
> Thanks



Hi Patrick,

It's recorded dry with reverb added from an IR that we included, you can of course swap that out with one of your own choosing.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 19, 2016)

Sonokinetic 12 Days Of Christmas - Day 8 - Minimal for only €99 !!

Recently updated to Version 2 and now including a bunch of new features including Midi drag/drop

Here are the new features in V2



https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day08vic


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you Sonokinetic! Minimal was my first choice. With this and Ostinato Strings, Santa Kinetic really came through for me this year. 

Question: There are two choices for download: Complete Package (including serial number) and Minimal Side-grade NKS (serial number marked N/A) As i have Kontakt 5.6.1 and a Komplete Kontrol keyboard I want the NKS version. Should I download the "Side-grade" and use the serial number? 

IMHO it would be helpful if the downloads were marked the same way as the linked documentation sheet. One as "Kontakt 5.1 and Above" and one as "NKS Compatible." Thanks again!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi,

Yes, if you want to use Komplete Kontrol/NKS, download the side grade in addition to the main content, otherwise there is no need.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 19, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, if you want to use Komplete Kontrol/NKS, download the side grade in addition to the main content, otherwise there is no need.


Thanks!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 19, 2016)

The Carnival Organs have a nice tone, thanks. Would be great to get an update eventually that denoises the release samples (or at least gives you volume or on/off control for them) as there is a delayed noise on each (mainly on the right side) that adds a lot of unnecessary noise to poly playing. Single notes (on both instruments) reveals high end noise that comes in after each note, making it difficult to use in a quiet or solo piece.
The panning of individual notes is also a little off, E3 on the small organ for example goes far right, where others around it are center or left. Perhaps the placement of the pipes and mics? Seems like both of these issues could be fixed fairly easily. Some RX3 on all the samples would be nice to get rid of added high end noise but maintain the great woody tone, but mainly the releases (you can actually see it on the right side in the Kontakt wave editor). Thanks for all your work in capturing new instruments.


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 19, 2016)

Ok, Sonokinetic. After grabbing the Ostinato freebie, I am hooked...!
After dinner tonight, will be off over to grab your 'Minimal'...


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm seriously considering it too, I like the idea of the soft more gentle instruments as you can build on them...well thats my plan anyway..


----------



## John57 (Dec 19, 2016)

I wonder if Minimal is easier to built on and to integrate with other nonphase libraries than Sotto. Does anyone have more comments on this?


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 19, 2016)

PeterJCroissant said:


> I'm seriously considering it too, I like the idea of the soft more gentle instruments as you can build on them...well thats my plan anyway..



Yes, similar thoughts here.
As a bonus, the Harmonic shift function looks really useful.
It opens up a load of possibilities regarding using phrase based software.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 19, 2016)

John57 said:


> I wonder if Minimal is easier to built on and to integrate with other nonphase libraries than Sotto. Does anyone have more comments on this?


I would say yes, as it IS minimalistic...simpler phrases and with the updated 2.0 GUI it is just as powerful... Fewer phrases, but 1/3rd the cost... A great starting point for the whole SK phrase experience. Soto does seem to be less busy than the other libraries but ultimately it's up to you to find what fits...

Then again, I only have Minimal, Capriccio, and Maximo; I DO want Soto... Picked up the first two last Xmas sale...and Maximo because I didn't want to wait for it to be included some day in the future... No assurances Soto will be on this sale (I can hope!) and it will be more expensive...

You should be able to sort that out in your own, listening/watching all the vids and "naked" songs... however, the songs are overdone, imo, and I use the phrases much more sparingly than the demos, with other libraries...

With the updated GUI, I think Minimal is a great deal...Heck, I bought it before 2.0! It's a fully functional library with more elaborate phrases, and used the same GUI as all their recent libraries which is great... it offers a very different, in many ways more powerful, phrase experience than Ostinato...(which I also love and ended up buying!)


----------



## elpedro (Dec 19, 2016)

Downloading now! It's going to take 5 or more hours on my Aussie third-world ADSL "broadband", so i can have a play this afternoon! Thank you guys at Sonokinetic, it has been a great 12 days of Xmas so far!


----------



## markleake (Dec 19, 2016)

John57 said:


> I wonder if Minimal is easier to built on and to integrate with other nonphase libraries than Sotto. Does anyone have more comments on this?


I think Minimal and Sotto are probably the best entry points when buying these phrase libraries.

I have Minimal but not Sotto. From what I've read, Sotto is similar to Minimal in that they are calmer libraries, and so both would be easy enough to integrate.


----------



## procreative (Dec 19, 2016)

Minimal is the most generic of them and so probably the most usable for many styles as they are rhythmic mainly and work well as an underscore.

However its organised differently in that it has the 4 instrument sections in each tab (though they can be swapped for the any). I actually like this as you get an instant combination from one patch.

Obviously the later titles are more refined, but the patterns in this are great because they are... minimal.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm tempted by Minimal but I'm holding out for Sotto. Sotto seems to nail that delicate sound that would fit in well with that I do. I wasn't going to buy any more libraries for a while but I have to give a little back after Santa Kinetic's generosity with Ostinato (which I'm finding to be utterly brilliant and joy to play with).


----------



## John57 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yep you had to choose what works for the kind of music that you are interested in doing.


----------



## elpedro (Dec 19, 2016)

Just had my first play with minimal, 4 chords and pressing "random" what a brilliant hours worth of entertainment that was!


----------



## Harry (Dec 19, 2016)

Mornats said:


> I'm tempted by Minimal but I'm holding out for Sotto. Sotto seems to nail that delicate sound that would fit in well with that I do.


My thoughts exactly. If I'm right _Sotto _was not in last year's sale. So I really hope it is this year ...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 20, 2016)

Sonokinetic 12 Days Of Christmas - Day 9 - Sultan Drums for only €25 !!

Normally €99.90 reduced to an amazing €25. Includes 2 Kontakt instruments containing multi samples and loops.

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day09vi-c


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 21, 2016)

Sonokinetic 12 Days Of Christmas - Day 10 - Sotto 40% OFF now only €149,90 !!





*Tutorial Overview*



https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day10vic


----------



## fiestared (Dec 21, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Sonokinetic 12 Days Of Christmas - Day 10 - Sotto 40% OFF now only €149,90 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was expecting 50% off like Tutti Vox, it's almost 180€ with VAT, not for me...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 21, 2016)

40% off for one of their newest libraries! Tutti Vox was several years old! SK did the same for Capriccio, which was also a relatively new library last year. I'm sooooooooooooooo glad I grabbed Capriccio _then_ and I am so happy to have the opportunity to grab this NOW! (Well, as soon as MA2 finishes downloading!!!)

This _is _the best day of xmas in _MY_ world!

Thank you, SK... what I expected, discount wise, and what I sincerely hoped for, library wise... I know have the beauty and the beasts!


----------



## Andrajas (Dec 21, 2016)

I think 40% is very nice discount! Bought Minimal in the last minute with the discount, wonder now if I should buy Sotto also... I haven't been able to try out Minimal to see if I like the workflow of these phrase libraries, but I hear wonderful things in Sotto which I think would add a lot to my music. Need to decide hehe!


----------



## mac (Dec 21, 2016)

@fiestared I wouldn't let that extra 10% put you off. I mean what's that, an extra €17? If it's worth it at 160, surely it's worth it at 180?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 21, 2016)

I was really close to getting Minimal. I really liked some of the demos and also what previous owners had to say about it. But I decided to wait and hold out for Soto and Capriccio instead. I don't regret that I waited. I will probably pick it up in the future. For now, I'm being careful with my budget and also I want to try at least one of these out for myself before just diving deeper into the pool. 

Maybe Capriccio will be 50% off this year. <here's hoping!>


----------



## mac (Dec 21, 2016)

One thing I wish they'd improve with the Sonokinetic phrase libraries is that they still seem very unforgiving on lower buffer settings in Logic. For me, anything below 192 gives me snap, crackle and pops galore.

I don't think it's just me neither, as I've even read the music mags say the same thing. How does everyone get on with their buffer settings in Logic?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 21, 2016)

mac said:


> One thing I wish they'd improve with the Sonokinetic phrase libraries is that they still seem very unforgiving on lower buffer settings in Logic. For me, anything below 192 gives me snap, crackle and pops galore.
> 
> I don't think it's just me neither, as I've even read the music mags say the same thing. How does everyone get on with their buffer settings in Logic?



One suggestion is to working in a higher buffer size while your working in the phrase libs. Then once you have the track structured, freeze it (record it to an audio track), then bring down the buffer for your overdubbs (Actually it frees up a lot of CPU to allow you even lower buffer settings than normal). You can always make adjustments when you mix if needed by going back to the original midi and bring the buffer back up. Eventually you'll upgrade you're computer and the library will work without such a large buffer when your CPU can handle it.


----------



## gpax (Dec 21, 2016)

mac said:


> One thing I wish they'd improve with the Sonokinetic phrase libraries is that they still seem very unforgiving on lower buffer settings in Logic. For me, anything below 192 gives me snap, crackle and pops galore.
> 
> I don't think it's just me neither, as I've even read the music mags say the same thing. How does everyone get on with their buffer settings in Logic?


I hesitate to insert this in the commercial thread, except to say "yes" to everything kurtvanzo just described. It's a problem with SK libraries and LPX for me, but much less so since going from my old 2008 MP to a newer iMac. I will typically get the SK phrases worked out, then freeze those tracks to keep things from spiking.


----------



## mac (Dec 21, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Eventually you'll upgrade you're computer and the library will work without such a large buffer when your CPU can handle it.



Cheers @kurtvanzo, that's how I get around it. I run a rMBP with an i7 processor, and sonokinetics libraries are the only ones that cause me buffer grief. Still, I'm willing to put up with it as they're great products.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 21, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> I was really close to getting Minimal. I really liked some of the demos and also what previous owners had to say about it. But I decided to wait and hold out for Soto and Capriccio instead. I don't regret that I waited. I will probably pick it up in the future. For now, I'm being careful with my budget and also I want to try at least one of these out for myself before just diving deeper into the pool.
> 
> Maybe Capriccio will be 50% off this year. <here's hoping!>



Soto!!! My wishes come true!!! You lucked out on this one... and I'm heading to the bank NOW to replenish my ability to snag this immediately...

Capriccio, if you're lucky, might be, last day...I got it at 40% last xmas and have LOVED it! Well worth it at 40% as it's a huge library full of goodies... I'd price it at 45% if I were them... it is way deeper than minimal and if it's anywhere from 40-50%, you should try and get it! As a tool, learning experience, the midi is much busier/more elaborate than Soto and very useful for many things...

Soto at 40%, a brand new library this year, is a NO BRAINER if you wanna explore this platform and/or want something not too busy to integrate into your songwriting endevours...

If I really wanna destroy my financial posture, and be greedy (SSS, ARK2, Ostinato, Soto+others in just the last what, month & a half???) I hope it's Grosso, and NOT Capriccio that is gifted us with a super discount, on day 12! That'll make my "retirement" package pretty darn complete and I can just spend the next year creating!!! 

I'd urge you to pick up Soto and muck around quick so if Capriccio comes up on the last day, you'll know if it works for you. These libraries are AWESOME sets of tools.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 21, 2016)

mac said:


> Cheers @kurtvanzo, that's how I get around it. I run a rMBP with an i7 processor, and sonokinetics libraries are the only ones that cause me buffer grief. Still, I'm willing to put up with it as they're great products.



OT, I know but...I'm one of the few outliers here, running Sonar Platinum on the pc...While I'd considered trying another platform you all seem to love, the bakers have done some amazing load re-balancing this year, for Win10 users, which has made cpu crunch a thing of the past for me...Even using huge Omnisphere 2 multis, which is single core, the load is totally redistributed among my 12 threads and my once frustrating crunch on core 1 (while the rest are on vacation) is gone, spread among all the others... SK issues are no longer a problem either.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm running a 2015 13" MBP with 128 buffer... never had an issue with Sotto. But overall CPU throttling is an issue with only 2-cores... so I use smaller arrangements.

That is a no-brainer offer for Sotto! Just the inspirational factor will pay for itself!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks, Vastman! Yeah, I think I'm going to go for Soto. I like the thought of "Delicate Orchestral Sampling" especially since I opted out of getting Tundra at this time. I think having the contrast in colors/dynamics will be useful for my "template". If I get it tonight, I will do as you say, take it for a spin so that I will know if I want Capriccio should it come up in the next couple days. BTW, I'm also currently on Sonar as my main DAW, so it's good to know that Sonokinetic libraries should not be an issue. (I'm considering upgrading to Omnisphere perhaps early next year and while I still can. Longtime Atmosphere user here.)


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 21, 2016)

Vastman said:


> OT, I know but...



In other words... you can run as many instances of the awesome Sotto as you wish! Just a segue to get us back on topic.


----------



## krops (Dec 21, 2016)

Sotto was the other library I was definitely decided upon if it were included in this sale (Vox was the first). I'm still counting pocket change after the whole black Friday affair, though...


----------



## macmac (Dec 21, 2016)

I thought I might hold out for Sotto (if it were to be offered) and skip Minimal, in case Sotto might double for what Minimal would offer (someone please tell me that's not true), then I ended up buying Minimal in the last hour thinking it would be a nice base... and would probably get Sotto if it came up.


----------



## elpedro (Dec 21, 2016)

just when i thought i was safe......


----------



## John57 (Dec 21, 2016)

I got Sotto, was deciding either Sotto or Minimal. Sotto is quite large library at 56.4GB or 60GB bytes in NCW compressed wav format. My Maximo folder is 51GB. Sotto has 4,989 Files in 16 Folders. You must have enough hard disk space to deRAR the library. 

I am done with all the upgrades in computer memory, hard drives, SSD, high performance CPU cooler, new keyboards. Not accounting for the news libraries I brought this year. More money spend on making music instead of listening to it. 
I am done shopping.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 21, 2016)

Time now to sit down and *create* something wonderful with all of your new tools! I'm looking forward to doing the same.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the great feedback! The Sotto discount offer will be open until tomorrow (23/12)


----------



## elpedro (Dec 22, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback! The Sotto discount offer will be open until tomorrow (23/12)


Congratulations on winning the samplecast's charitable award !I have gone from 1 humble Sonokinetic library to 4 now, i absolutely love minimal, sotto and ostinato strings, very inspiring. I wish you guys a very happy christmas and look forward to what you will come up with in the new year! Van harte bedankt!


----------



## Vovique (Dec 22, 2016)

Have to skip wonderful Sotto with a saddened heart ... Well at least I now have almost all previous 8 Christmas days products.
I will pay full price soon).


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 22, 2016)

Sonno is great for what I'm doing at the moment. Got a nice, light orchestral sound and you just cannot do that with normally aspirated sample libraries. I just had a play around for 20 minutes and was not disappointed. There's some really low, Herrmannesque things going on if you want them to in this library too. Wasn't expecting that.

Anyway, I feel after the freeby Ostinato Strings, which incidentally has a really good sound to it imo, I have fulfilled my promise and bought into Sonno and Carnival and that's it for me until next year. 

Probably.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 22, 2016)

12 Days Of Christmas - Day 11 - Santa’s back in town “EMP -Electro
Mechanical Piano” for FREE!! Collect your Sonokinetic Christmas gift
today or tomorrow

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day11vic


----------



## Kent (Dec 22, 2016)

yesss thank you! I was looking for something exactly like this. I've also always wanted a Sonokinetic instrument. This worked out perfectly!


----------



## tmm (Dec 22, 2016)

Fingers crossed for Maximo on day 12. Spent time time watching all the orch phrase vids last night, and seems that's far and away the best fit for me.


----------



## jules (Dec 22, 2016)

tmm said:


> Fingers crossed for Maximo on day 12. Spent time time watching all the orch phrase vids last night, and seems that's far and away the best fit for me.


Maximo is their last library, so it probably won't be. Maybe capriccio, or capriccio, or... capriccio ? (hint, hint  ) Or a _One-Day-Only_ reboot of the whole 12 days of christmas promo. Who knows...


----------



## tmm (Dec 22, 2016)

Probably right... but one can hope! I missed the original release promo.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 22, 2016)

I have no money left, and yet Sonokinetic keeps bringing Christmas gifts for free! Thank you very very much.


----------



## pdub (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you again!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 22, 2016)

BOOOMMM! Da Bomba, baby! And everyone was so worried about an EMP attack, lol.


----------



## lucky909091 (Dec 22, 2016)

SONOKINETIC, I would like to say "thank you very much" for this great instrument delivered for free.
I like its sound very much and I think I will use it more than the matching part from Spectrasonics.

Besides, I want to thank you for the incredible customer support in 2016.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 22, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> 12 Days Of Christmas - Day 11 - Santa’s back in town “EMP -Electro
> Mechanical Piano” for FREE!! Collect your Sonokinetic Christmas gift
> today or tomorrow
> 
> https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day11vic



Come on, are you serious? Only 100% discount? Guys don't buy it, it's not worth it. Wish it was 110% :(


----------



## Quodlibet (Dec 22, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> 12 Days Of Christmas - Day 11 - Santa’s back in town “EMP -Electro
> Mechanical Piano” for FREE!! Collect your Sonokinetic Christmas gift
> today or tomorrow
> 
> https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day11vic



Very cool, thanks!


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 22, 2016)

tmm said:


> Fingers crossed for Maximo on day 12. Spent time time watching all the orch phrase vids last night, and seems that's far and away the best fit for me.


Sonokinetic stated at the end of the promo for Maximo that it was the last time on discount for a while, so not tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 22, 2016)

jules said:


> Maximo is their last library, so it probably won't be. Maybe capriccio, or capriccio, or... capriccio ? (hint, hint  ) Or a _One-Day-Only_ reboot of the whole 12 days of christmas promo. Who knows...


It's probably be either Grosso or Capriccio.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you Sonokinetic for the free EMP and Ostinato Strings, and the great discounts on Carnival, Steelpan and Bells and Whistles.


----------



## elpedro (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks again, how did you know I love EP's?


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 22, 2016)

Grosso or Capriccio? Either will do please.


----------



## johnnyt (Dec 22, 2016)

Just picked up sotto, hoping for capriccio. Thanks for these amazing deals sonokinetic. Such a fun way to have a sale.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 22, 2016)

Think I might hold out for a 110% off sale...wait, wot!??

Cheers SK, a very Merry Christmas to you. How did you know I was looking for a lovely Rhodes sample library? Beautiful. A special thank you that this one wasn't available for a limited time. That allows peeps in different timezones to join in too.


----------



## robgb (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice little keyboard. Thanks!


----------



## brett (Dec 22, 2016)

Fingers crossed for Grosso tomorrow


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 23, 2016)

Glad you are all liking EMP 

Sotto is still on sale for another 6 hours or so and then its our final deal for this year. I wonder what it could be ......


----------



## markleake (Dec 23, 2016)

... Grosso?


----------



## rvb (Dec 23, 2016)

Grosso please!! :D


----------



## jules (Dec 23, 2016)

brett said:


> Fingers crossed for Grosso tomorrow


As a grosso owner, i have little preference for capriccio ...  Although a brief revival of the whole 12 days promo would be more than welcome, as i missed the minimal deal !


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 23, 2016)

jules said:


> As a grosso owner, i have little preference for capriccio ...  Although a brief revival of the whole 12 days promo would be more than welcome, as i missed the minimal deal !


So you prefer Grosso? I'm undecided over the two. Be good to read your thoughts on both.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm hoping Capriccio...!


----------



## jules (Dec 23, 2016)

Paul Owen said:


> So you prefer Grosso? I'm undecided over the two. Be good to read your thoughts on both.


No i don't have capriccio, only grosso (which is very good). That's why i'm wishing loud !


----------



## EC2 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you @Sonokinetic BV! That EMP will come in very handy, just what I needed...


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 23, 2016)

jules said:


> No i don't have capriccio, only grosso (which is very good). That's why i'm wishing loud !


Ah I see. Still can't choose between them. I'll buy if it's one or the other.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 23, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Glad you are all liking EMP
> 
> Sotto is still on sale for another 6 hours or so and then its our final deal for this year. I wonder what it could be ......


We get to choose any library for free?) Seriously, Sonokinetic has been so generous this year I feel like I own them some money.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 23, 2016)

Ding dong... merrily on high... I'm still holding for #12 Toll!


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 23, 2016)

Well, Sonokinetic's generosity paid off this morning.

I was able to snag a free license for Ostinato Strings last week. Prior to doing so, I wasn't familiar with Sonokinetic.

I was impressed by Ostinato Strings, so I decided to purchase Sotto this morning.

Sotto sounds fantastic, and is unexpectedly deep for a phrase-based library. I could spend days experimenting with all the color combinations. And as a learning tool, I don't think I've ever seen another VI come close.

However (yes, there's a "but"), does anyone else find this library to be deceptively resource-intensive? According to Kontakt, there's rarely more than five or six voices playing. Nevertheless, I was initially getting almost constant clicks when transitioning between triads. Attacks sounded abrupt or cut off, and adjusting the note-on timing ahead of or behind the beat wasn't fixing the problem.

I was finally able to eliminate these problems by (A) raising the sample buffer size considerably (from 128—which usually works fine for my other Kontakt and VSL libraries—to 512) and (B) turning off SpeedStep on the CPU, a 3.4 GHz, 8-thread Haswell Xeon.

In this respect, Sotto joins Diva as the only VIs for which I have to take these measures for acceptable performance. Is this normal?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Symfoniq,

We use Kontakt's Time Machine Pro to provide the best quality across tempo ranges. TMPro is quite cpu intensive which is why you need the higher audio buffer. We do offer the the 16 bit patches to lighten the strain on resources, and you can also reduce the load further while composing by only selecting one mic position.


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 23, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We use Kontakt's Time Machine Pro to provide the best quality across tempo ranges. TMPro is quite cpu intensive which is why you need the higher audio buffer.



Ah, that makes sense! Thank you for the explanation. The low number of voices vs. the CPU usage was confusing me. If it had been later in the morning and I'd had my coffee, I might've considered the fact that tempo syncing audio in real time isn't light on the CPU cycles. 

Thank you for the awesome library!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 23, 2016)

12 Days Of Christmas - Day 12 - Capriccio - 50% OFF. Our flagship library available for a limited time from €300 for €150 





https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day12vic


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 23, 2016)

jules said:


> No i don't have capriccio, only grosso (which is very good). That's why i'm wishing loud !


they heard.
Ha!


----------



## jules (Dec 23, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> they heard.
> Ha!


 I wished so loudly i still have tinitus on the right ear... Hope i'll recover quickly, as i was able to grab both sotto and capriccio. Lucky me !  Thanks to the whole sonokinetic team for those fantastic and generous offers !


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh Lordy. It Started with 'Ostinato' free, which lead me into purchasing 'Minimal'.
I woke up this morning (any #key you like) and grabbed the Sonokinetic free Electric Piano,
which in turn, means I am now going to purchase 'Capriccio'.....
I am so glad there are only 'Twelve Sonokinetic Days of Christmas'.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello all,

Does anyone understand how to use the option for American Express on the Sonokinetic site. I choose the "bank card" option which features a picture of AE, but when it migrates to the bank page, there is no option for AE? Any solutions?

(Yes, I know you can use the PayPal option but the bank credit card option does show AE)

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## mac (Dec 23, 2016)

@Symfoniq I have the exact same problem with an i7 retina macbook pro and logic. Are you using logic pro by any chance? It seems not everyone is hit with having to increase the buffer to such a high setting, so I'm wondering if its a logic thing.


----------



## krops (Dec 23, 2016)

My wallet is happy that I already owned Capriccio.

Sonokinetic have managed to make their annual sale feel like more than "just" a sale, and something I look forward to as much as anything about the season.


----------



## elpedro (Dec 23, 2016)

it's been a nice 12 days of Christmas, but on the eleventh my wallet ran out of steam.Capriccio, however tempting to me, must wait.Plenty of good stuff to go on with in the meantime.Santa has been generous!


----------



## robertGL (Dec 23, 2016)

I was tempted throughout, but only got Vivace for the moment as I'm basically in the learning stage. Am hoping for new libs in '17 preferably a return to dark,grimmer-than-grim, and dissonant tones, and a Western, Miriachi & morricone styled library also


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank God it's only the 12 days of Christmas!! I'm officially broke but still going after the last deal Capriccio!
Okay maybe I'll consider Olafur Arnold's Composer Tool Kit from Spitfire if the savings are right on my wish list. But that's it! I'm done! Time to sell something lol. Thank you Sonokinetic for a generous Christmas season. Well played!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 23, 2016)

mac said:


> @Symfoniq I have the exact same problem with an i7 retina macbook pro and logic. Are you using logic pro by any chance? It seems not everyone is hit with having to increase the buffer to such a high setting, so I'm wondering if its a logic thing.



What Kontakt version are you using? I remember there being CPU increases from 5.1 to 5.3. Your on a 15" 4-core?


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 23, 2016)

Great deal on Capriccio. Going to try real hard to finance this in.


----------



## mac (Dec 23, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> What Kontakt version are you using? I remember there being CPU increases from 5.1 to 5.3. Your on a 15" 4-core?



Kontakt 5.6. Ja, 15" 2.3 i7. Not the fastest thing in the world, but no slouch.


----------



## markleake (Dec 23, 2016)

I already have Capriccio, but for those who don't have it, can I say it is very much worth it. It has a lot of very useful content, and its not just string/brass/ww phrases either.

I bought Sotto 2 days ago when it was on sale, and have just sat down to start playing with it. Can I say, this is probably the best phrase library yet from SK... I'm a few minutes in, and wow!  The phrases will work very well with the kind of stuff I write, no question. I'm now wishing I bought Sotto when it first came out... all this time I've been without it when I could have used it in many of my tracks.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 24, 2016)

Capriccio & EMP deals are available until December 25th 17:00h CET www.sonokinetic.net/sale

We would like to wish you a Merry Christmas and a Music-filled 2017


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 24, 2016)

I was going to be strong, to resist, to fight the good fight and not yield.....




(Downloading Capriccio now.....)


----------



## gpax (Dec 24, 2016)

Love it. I lose those battles all the time. The only reason I was able to keep my wits about me during the SK twelve-days sale was because I already owned most things, lol. Don't forget to explore the strings/winds runs in Capriccio, btw - a great feature in its own right, as is the selection of percussion.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas Sonokinetic. Thank you for an epic (and sotto) 12 days.


----------



## procreative (Dec 24, 2016)

These guys are very generous at christmas. Already have all the phrase titles otherwise would have bought them all!

To all who just got them, they are great. Take a bit of practice to really get the best from them. The harmonic shift is fantastic and inspirational. Its just tricky sometimes when you find something you like and want to save it for future use. Only practical way is to save a snapshot, pity there is no way to save presets within the GUI.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 24, 2016)

procreative said:


> These guys are very generous at christmas. Already have all the phrase titles otherwise would have bought them all!
> 
> To all who just got them, they are great. Take a bit of practice to really get the best from them. The harmonic shift is fantastic and inspirational. Its just tricky sometimes when you find something you like and want to save it for future use. Only practical way is to save a snapshot, pity there is no way to save presets within the GUI.



I am lazy/forgetful and just save an a RPP or 2, or 3, in Reaper with the "presets"


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 26, 2016)

mac said:


> @Symfoniq I have the exact same problem with an i7 retina macbook pro and logic. Are you using logic pro by any chance? It seems not everyone is hit with having to increase the buffer to such a high setting, so I'm wondering if its a logic thing.



No, this is an i7 Xeon running Cubase on Windows 10. Sonokinetic's explanation (that Kontakt's Time Machine real time audio stretching function uses a lot of CPU) makes sense to me, though.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 28, 2016)

Just installed Capriccio that I purchased on Chrismas day (I couldn't resist)... @Sonokinetic BV what a fabulous library this is, wow wow wow!! I ended up getting 3 Sonokinetic libraries from the 12 days of Christmas sale, and I couldn't be more happy with them all!! Thank you for the superb sales this year!!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 28, 2016)

ClefferNotes said:


> Just installed Capprico that I purchased on Chrismas day (I couldn't resist)... @Sonokinetic BV what a fabulous library this is, wow wow wow!! I ended up getting 3 Sonokinetic libraries from the 12 days of Christmas sale, and I couldn't be more happy with them all!! Thank you for the superb sales this year!!



Thank you for your kind words! Just wait till you hear what we have coming up for everyone in 2017!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 28, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Just wait till you hear what we have coming up for everyone in 2017!


You are more than welcome! I have been wanting to dive into your libraries for a long time. I cannot wait to see what you guys have been cooking up!


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 29, 2016)

Well, I ended up with the free Ostinato, Minimal and Capriccio.
All three combined, made it a terrific value bundle. 
Thanks, Sonokinetic.
And to top it all, they sound great!!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 29, 2016)

devonmyles said:


> Well, I ended up with the free Ostinato, Minimal and Capriccio.
> All three combined, made it a terrific value bundle.
> Thanks, Sonokinetic.
> And to top it all, they sound great!!


Exactly the same combo I ended up getting. I honestly couldn't be happier with them, absolutely superb and great sounding libraries!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 30, 2016)

I picked up Capriccio and have only had the merest of plays but I enjoyed it very much. Wasn't sure how the library would mesh with me (it's my first SK Orchestral phrase lib) but I think it will be quite inspiring and more than a little bit handy. Thanks SK.


----------



## muk (Dec 30, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Just wait till you hear what we have coming up for everyone in 2017!



Oh, I certainly will. I hope it's a full dedicated string library using the same concept as your tutti Woodwind Ensembles.


----------



## Andrajas (Dec 30, 2016)

I missed out on Capriccio, really wanted it but forgot it during the holidays, to bad for me but I'm exited for what you will come up with during 2017


----------

